
Show HN: Wiby – A Minimalist’s Search Engine - ehonda
http://wiby.org
======
sanqui
As I've used the website before, I was surprised to see a larger number of
search results than usual. Turns out [https://wiby.org/](https://wiby.org/) is
distinct from the older version, [https://wiby.me/](https://wiby.me/), which
only indexes few sites.

------
carldaddy
Wiby.org is my homepage. I occasionally click "surprise me..." to view 90s
style websites. I find them more interesting than scrolling though modern
stuff.

------
pointhi
Looks like a very early version of searx, which is an open source privacy-
respecting metasearch engine:

[https://searx.me/](https://searx.me/)

------
dragonquest
I really like the wiby.me version of this. It displays results only from early
web style pages; a great throwback to an era where not everything was
"corporate".

------
blitmap
I used to know of a search engine that supported a bunch of added
functionality for searching some selected popular sites. Like "wp whatever"
would search just Wikipedia. It supported many man little command shortcuts.

It was popular among dwm/i3 users, and I have forgotten it :(

I was a fan of MacOS performing searches with Command + Spacebar, so on Linux
I scripted a similar popup-prompt that would open Firefox and feed my input to
this search engine.

~~~
Terretta
_”Bangs are shortcuts that quickly take you to search results on other sites.
For example, when you know you want to search on another site like Wikipedia
or Amazon, our bangs get you there fastest. A search for

    
    
        !w filter bubble 
    

will take you directly to Wikipedia... [DDG offers] 13,505 bangs and
counting...”_

[https://duckduckgo.com/bang](https://duckduckgo.com/bang)

------
mallow
OMG! I can actually search for something and not end up in some conglomerate
corporate non informational results. This is a dream! How are you able to
filter out all the garbage.

~~~
ehonda
It is mixing Wiby's index with pages from Bings index. Wiby has criteria for
the types of pages that can be part of its index, and those pages must be
submitted directly by users.

------
yboris
Tested my app: [https://videohubapp.com/](https://videohubapp.com/)

Searched for "Video Hub App" and it didn't find my website :(

~~~
jedimastert
Search results are powered by Bing and its own index, so if you're not showing
up you can just submit yourself

[https://wiby.org/submit/](https://wiby.org/submit/)

------
holler
wow, I really like this! I'm really fed up with what google has turned into
and miss when search was just a simple list of blue links w/o the unnecessary
noise. Will start using this, thanks!

------
rafaelturk
I'm impressed with the quality of the results.

------
barbarbar
I get 502 bad gateway.

~~~
ehonda
Wish I saw this earlier heh. I have a bug to fix!

Edit: I believe the bug which caused the crash is fixed now (knock on wood)

~~~
barbarbar
It works now - and it is awesome and fast. Will definitely try this more.

------
MulliMulli
Is it powered by Bing?

~~~
throwaway1777
Partially yes.
[https://wiby.org/about/pp.org.html](https://wiby.org/about/pp.org.html)

------
faangbored
I got a chuckle of the 'wibyplex' photo in the about page.

------
vallas
Seems like there is an increasing need for alternative search engines

